# Alligator among 23 reptiles stolen



## News Bot (Jul 15, 2013)

THERE are concerns for the welfare of 23 reptiles - including an alligator, dragons and lizards - stolen from a NSW park overnight.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 15-Jul-13 08:48 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet this was done by a local reptile keeper who wanted the animals for his private collection and breeding program, mostly likely to be sold on when the heat's off.

Detailed photos in colour showing their colourations and paterning would be helpful if posted on sites like this to help the cops and the RP recover the stolen animals.


----------



## Kruger88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Whispers in the zoo world indicate it might be an inside job, would be fairly reasonable to conclude given the restricted area the animals were taken from that the public would have no idea what was housed there..... It is a re-occuring thing at ARP they seem to have had a lot of animals stolen in recent years... I know the curator there and she is devistated as some of the animals are very very specialised and I doubt the baby gators will survive without the experience of a trained keeper..... Who ever is responsable should be chopped up and fed to the crocs.... filthy act to steal much loved and cared for animals.


----------



## 85Hickey (Jul 16, 2013)

And still no cameras except for in reception after all the break ins. Would have helped the police identify them. 23 animals is a lot to steal and they would have needed a lot of bags to do so. Not to mention they have obviously been in more than one area in there as all those animals wouldn't be housed near each other


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 16, 2013)

Must of been very well planned with a fair amount of people doing it to.


----------



## 85Hickey (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes and if the alarm bells started ringing at 11 at night how come it took so long for someone to get there as 23 a impala would have taken quite a bit of time. Especially if they were housed in different areas. Strange


----------



## caliherp (Jul 16, 2013)

What a shame. It seems reptile theft is becoming more and more common. It seems Australia has more reptile thefts then anywhere else I have read about. Definitely more so then in the U.S. I would assume it would occur less often because of the strict license terms. I hope they find them safe and sound. I also hope whoever stole them gets punished to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Sel (Jul 16, 2013)

85Hickey said:


> And still no cameras except for in reception after all the break ins. Would have helped the police identify them. 23 animals is a lot to steal and they would have needed a lot of bags to do so. Not to mention they have obviously been in more than one area in there as all those animals wouldn't be housed near each other



You shouldn't comment.


----------



## champagne (Jul 16, 2013)

Kruger88 said:


> Whispers in the zoo world indicate it might be an inside job, would be fairly reasonable to conclude given the restricted area the animals were taken from that the public would have no idea what was housed there..... It is a re-occuring thing at ARP they seem to have had a lot of animals stolen in recent years... I know the curator there and she is devistated as some of the animals are very very specialised and I doubt the baby gators will survive without the experience of a trained keeper..... Who ever is responsable should be chopped up and fed to the crocs.... filthy act to steal much loved and cared for animals.


You would need very little experience to keep an American alligator alive and happy.....


----------



## 85Hickey (Jul 16, 2013)

Explain why now Sel? Because I have my opinion you believe I shouldn't comment? Perhaps you should stay in your shell instead of dictating without giving your opinion on the subject


----------



## Sel (Jul 16, 2013)

85Hickey said:


> Explain why now Sel? Because I have my opinion you believe I shouldn't comment? Perhaps you should stay in your shell instead of dictating without giving your opinion on the subject



You are assuming things you have no idea about. I don't need to give an opinion..although i can, which is ..You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 16, 2013)

85hickey actually has some very valid points Sel. I do not think there is a need to shoot down people with an opinion. Do you have any information you can tell us all Sel, to back yourself up after saying other people have no idea what they are talking about?


----------



## Sel (Jul 16, 2013)

Valid, if they were true facts. Just saying, everyone is soo quick to assume things here..

Not commenting further in this thread.


----------



## dangles (Jul 16, 2013)

85Hickey said:


> Explain why now Sel? Because I have my opinion you believe I shouldn't comment? Perhaps you should stay in your shell instead of dictating without giving your opinion on the subject





Sel said:


> You are assuming things you have no idea about. I don't need to give an opinion..although i can, which is ..You have no idea what you're talking about.



realistically if people knew what they were after, they wouldn't need much time. As the article said they smashed enclosures. All the display herps are very close together including the alligators there. 85hickey talks of bagging them...... 1 tub chuck snakes in and bolt separate tub for lizards. Knowing sel im sure theres more to it but pending police investigations could mean she cannot say anymore but some people have no idea


----------



## 85Hickey (Jul 16, 2013)

Bagging them? I was a casual keeper there and if things haven't changed from when I was there it would certainly take longer than ten minutes to get 23 reptiles out. Unless the exhibits we all unlocked(which of course would t have been) But in saying that I was only stating my opinion. As the species still haven't been identified to the public how are we all expected to know but apart from assume things. Bagging them, defiantly not. I'm simply stating what I believe at the moment from the facts given. Which is what happens when little information is given. End of the day, people talk. Just like people stating its an insurance hoax but I don't see them getting flamed for it? I'm flamed for my point of view. I'm not sorry as I don't inderstand what's being said that has been beloved offensive. I am offended though that someone could place my opinion as rubbish. Get the proper information out to public so our opinions aren't rubbish would be a good start


----------



## 85Hickey (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry dangles I thought you were saying I was bagging them, as in dissing them. After re reading I noticed you mean bagging them (animals). Phew glad I re read that one. Well whoever it was surely had the plan down pact. Hopefully there were cameras that can identify the thieves. If Sel said I have no idea what I am talking about I hope it's in regards to cameras being installed since I was last there. The police should surely be able to put their face from the footage on headlines. Again just my opinion


----------



## dangles (Jul 16, 2013)

I meant bagging the herps.......... and the article says they smashed the enclosures.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 16, 2013)

Guess they'll have to upgrade the enclosures to something that can't be easily smashed into in future (ie laminated glass with wire laminated into the glass) and install some hidden high resolution movement activated security cameras.

ARP could send all the local herp boards high quality photos of the stolen reptiles that could be posted as a public (crime buster) service. Wouldn't be surprised if the thief/ thieves have been here on this thread (gloating).


----------

